# white stuff coming from pup's nose?



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

so just got back from our walk and Matty had his nose in the grass and i noticed some white discharge coming from the sides of his nose? this is the second time ive noticed it. it goes away and its not all the time?

any help will be great


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Some dogs have this when they exercise hard. Not sure if this is the case here.

Keep track of when it happens and what he's been doing just beforehand, in case it gets worse


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny gets this (or something that sounds similar) all the time when he is out for walks - he has always had it from when he was a pup and it never seems to bother him or cause any problems


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

no mattys not bothered by it all, i thought it was white paint cause thats what it looked like


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer gets it at times too. Only when we're out on interesting walks though, not when we're out playing frisbee or anything, so I've put it down to something to do with that, especially as he gets a bit foamy around the mouth too.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dora gets it  

You can see it in this pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

so nothing to worry about then


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like it's got a bit of a coke habit. Was it an ex-sniffer dog with a penchant for consuming it's finds?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo gets it when he's been running hard; he looks like he has rabies at times, foaming at the nose and mouth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

hutch6 said:


> Sounds like it's got a bit of a coke habit. Was it an ex-sniffer dog with a penchant for consuming it's finds?


that is not funny :frown:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

AbiMatty2013UK said:


> so nothing to worry about then


I would just mention it to the vet when you are next there. If it gets any worse it may be an indication that somethings not right


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

AbiMatty2013UK said:


> that is not funny :frown:


What constancy is the white stuff?

How long fatre getting home does the "white stuff" cease being produced?

Is the dog breathing hard?

Does the dog look to be in discomfort?

Does it only occur after a meal or how long after a meal and a walk?

Is the dog working harder when it happens?

Are you a vet?

Are you that worried about the dog that you are willing to go to the vet?

Have you been to the vets yet?

What did the vet say?


----------

